
How do you implement agile in the non-tech sector? - katrik14
https://medium.com/orgzit/overcoming-the-agile-dilemma-of-non-tech-companies-the-orgzit-way-dddfd1a6236b
======
katrik14
It’s been sixteen years since the Agile Manifesto proclaimed its set of
principles

The tech industry has been implementing it thoroughly, but what about the non-
tech sector?

Let's see!

